# recipe for dogs with an upset stomach



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

Does anyone have a particular favorite upset stomach recipe they give their dog?

Ilya has been trying to eat grass and his microphagia treament isn't agreeing with him. My mother likes to give her dogs garlic.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

Are you looking for something you can feed long term, of just for a day or two? If mine have digestive issues, I feed lean ground turkey, brown rice (though I recently heard that white is easier to digest) and a spoonful of canned pumpkin (plain, not pie filling). I feed this for two or three meals, it's not a long term thing. Or sometimes if I just feed them a spoon full of pumpkin as a treat or stuff a kong with it.


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

The vet suggested about a week. He's also lost a lot of weight so hopefully I'm looking for something that will not cause him to loose too much weight also.

He'll only eat once or twice a day about 2 1/2 cups. That is about as much effort he cares to eat anyway. He didn't care about chicken yesterday afternoon, but he does like Gerber's chicken baby food. He licked the spoon and the jar clean.


----------



## Kibblelady (May 6, 2008)

Around here a dog with an upset tummy get fasted (not fed), offered water and some Kaopectate if needed. The best "cure" for an upset GI system is resting it IMO.

Cherri


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

My remedy for my dog when he has bouts of diarrhea is to feed him boiled chicken breast white rice and dried herbs. I use italian herb blend. that seems to always settle his stomach. I do that for no more than a week. I use the chicken stock to mix with his dry food and I also freeze some into ice cubes. 
My friend gives her dogs pepto or that Kaopectate.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I fast the dog for a day,only offering water after dog is okay for about an hour. Rice and chicken cooked with too much water so it is really mushy. Add pumpkin after a couple days, it helps my dogs a lot. After a couple more days start mixing the regular food back in. The dogs are tired of the low fat chicken and rice so don't mind going back to the fattier regular food. 

I tried dosing one dog with pepto and it didn't go well. Difficult getting it into the dog and didn't help her feel any better.

I will have to remember chicken baby food. Would get expensive but is a simple food.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Boiled Chicken and rice (use brown if you have a dog with diarrhea) with a little canned pumpkin stirred in.


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank you guys!

I've discovered recently, Ilya has stress colitis. I guess if he's stress out he will most likely develop stomach issues.

Of all the things he's been through the past few months, I imagine it was pretty hard on him. (being newly adopted, heartworm treatments, teeth problem... ) 

He is doing much better and he is very bossy  I don't think he likes kibbles anymore and wants to go for a walk badly. Poor thing can't go out for another week.

Thanks again! I didn't want to get digestive enzymes just yet. It didn't sound very appealing.


----------

